# Big Phil



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

I need to know what dates you guys are doing the track so I can possibly use a day or 2 of my vacation time to give a hand.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

i dont know yet should know tues


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

ya i wanna be there too!!


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

if paul and nik are gonna be there i dont think i can make it anymore. Sorry


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

LOL 2for1 sounds cool to me


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

paul has to come that guy works like the guys that stand around on north park and jump in the back of your truck


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

ROFL!!!! well i dont work that hard, but im better than nothing!!


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

i just bring the Mountain Dew


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

ok jerry you can come to you sure know how to sweet talk me.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

se habla espeinol' i work for case and a half(in my best Cheech voice)....


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

what a deal!LOL


----------



## SwayOveride (Aug 12, 2004)

Phill, what race is coming up there at Mikes?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

ROAR regional. 4th and 5th i think?


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

thanks nick can i send you my phone calls to.lol


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

nah, im way too busy for that


----------



## SwayOveride (Aug 12, 2004)

I am sorry, next time I want to ask Phil a question about the track HE WORKS AT I will make sure to phone nik77356 first....


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

sorry i tried to help


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Thank You Nick I Know That.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

i think nik is Phils answering service. can't be good.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Got A New Toy Today.cant Wait To Play!!


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Big Phil said:


> Got A New Toy Today.cant Wait To Play!!


ok Phil, what ya get?? inquiring minds want to know


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

*toy you say?*



Big Phil said:


> Got A New Toy Today.cant Wait To Play!!


whay you got now?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

come on phil!!! spill the beans!!! LOL


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Its Going To Be Fun


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

SWEET!!!! when is the onroad gonna be raceable again?


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Dont Know But If Any Off Road Guys Want To Take Some Laps On The On Road Let Me Know.these Cars Are Fun To Drive


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

is that a mrx4?


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Yes It Is Mrx4r With Rb Xenon R


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Who Here Wants To Go Fast?


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

I love goin fast.


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

Can i borrow it next club race phil? i let you keep being my friend...


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Well Come On Ricky Bobby.lol


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Wow Cant Beleave Nick Dosent Want To Turn Some Laps


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

i like fast!!! i want to but with my crappy driving i dont want to break anything!! LOL


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

by anything he means another servo.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

ya jerry your probly rite. LOL


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

how bout some more pics pork chop?


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

This Was Robert R Car


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

1 More


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

nice!!!!!!!


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

Dialed! I cant wait to race it.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

and how much did that beauty set you back?


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

?


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

he means how much did it cost you.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

jerry23 said:


> he means how much did it cost you.


lmao!!!!!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

I Know That


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

sure...... i bet you did.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

can i post poop in this thread?lol


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

i guess you can... why would you want to?


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

did that go over your head


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

i guess? can you explain?


----------

